# Toro Power Max 1028 OHXE Review



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Bought this snow blower last year but only got 2- 3 inchs of snow.
This year is the real test
Got 12-14 inchs of Heavy Snow last night in the Poconos and got out early today to snow blow.
Started up on the 1st pull and had to get used to the Bottom handles to turns the blower where on wheel will
lock and turn the snow blower.
At times the snowblower would bog down at higher speed and I would have to ease off at times,Maybe I should have gone at a lower speed?
The Toro would throw the snow 50 or more feet.
This is a heavy duty snowblower and glad I bought it..
They replaced this model with the 1030,Same snow blower but 2 inchs wider and $100 cheaper.......JT


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

johnnytuinals said:


> Bought this snow blower last year but only got 2- 3 inchs of snow.
> This year is the real test
> Got 12-14 inchs of Heavy Snow last night in the Poconos and got out early today to snow blow.
> Started up on the 1st pull and had to get used to the Bottom handles to turns the blower where on wheel will
> ...


I'm also in the Poconos near Tannersville. I recently bought a very lightly used 1128 OXE (model 38654) and it performed great in the recent storm. Very happy with it. Although some might say that I paid a lot for a used machine ($900), it looks great and works great. A new machine, after tax, would have cost me about $1000. I also didn't want a metal chute because it's harder to turn/adjust than the plastic chute like mine has. And mine has an actual B&S engine, 342cc. Much needed upgrade from my 1980 MTD 8hp 26".


----------

